# Deus Ex Human Revolution: Kampf gegen Jaron Namir ohne Chance.



## babajager (7. September 2011)

Ich bin gerade bei dem Boss Gegner Jaron Namir  angekommen das ist der wo die "Fleisch" Skulpturen stehen.

Ich habe keine  ahnung wie ich den Gegner besiegen soll (Dank des neuen Bio Chips) weil direkt  am Anfange meine Argmentierungen deaktiviert werden und ich so nicht einmal  vernünftig eine Waffe auswählen kann geschweige das Ziel treffen, alles ist  total verzerrt und verschwommen.

Jemand eine Idee wie ich den Gegner am  besten besiegen kann?


mfg.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. September 2011)

Immer im Kreis laufen und nie stehen bleiben. 

Hilfreich sind Minen. Die wirfst du am besten in die Mitte des Raumes, so läufst du nicht selbst drüber. Wenn er davon geschwächt ist, kannst du auf ihn schießen. Wenn du keine hast, tun es auch Granaten, aber dann musst du auf gutes Timing achten. Die Typhoon-Augmentierung ist ebenso hilfreich. 

Zusätzlich sind Items nützlich, die deine Gesundheit erhöhen, die du am besten direkt einwirfst, nachdem er dich mal erwischt hat, weil du ja auch nicht weißt, wie viel Gesundheit du noch hast. 

Solltest du gar nichts davon haben, viel Glück und immer dran denken: immer im Kreis laufen und nie stehen bleiben.


----------



## Onlinestate (7. September 2011)

Ich hab am Anfang direkt ne Granate geworfen um zu flüchten. Danach immer nur kurz drauf halten, dann sofort weg, bevor er noch den ersten Schuss abfeuern kann und immer umherlaufen. Wenn er dich erstmal hat, ist schnell aus, da man sich auch nicht regeniert. Ich hab hauptsächlich das Combate Rifle genutzt und dort mit aktivierter Kurvenlenkung.
Hatte auch mal das Glück, dass ich durch die Ritze schießen konnte, ohne das er mich sieht, dann gings plötzlich ganz schnell.


----------



## babajager (8. September 2011)

Ok Danke für eure Antworten, habe ihn dann noch besiegt soviel hält der Typ ja nicht aus, aber ist ohne HUD echt nicht einfach.

mfg.


----------

